# Problem mit filter:alpha(opacity=xx)



## RageNo1 (23. Januar 2008)

Ich habe folgenden Style in meiner .css

```
.block {
	border: 3px solid #FFFFFF;
	background-color: #333333;
	filter:alpha(opacity=85);
	-moz-opacity:0.85;
	opacity:0.85;
}
```
Bis auf den IE gehts auch.
Wie bekomme ich die Transparenz beim IE auch hin?
Getestet wurde mit IE6.

Mfg Ragey


----------



## Maik (23. Januar 2008)

Hi,

das Element muss wohl noch absolut positioniert werden, damit der IE den Opacity-Filter darauf anwendet:


```
.block {
        border: 3px solid #FFFFFF;
        background-color: #333333;
        filter:alpha(opacity=85);
        -moz-opacity:0.85;
        opacity:0.85;
        position:absolute;
        width:100%;
}
```


----------



## RageNo1 (23. Januar 2008)

Hallo Maik,
danke für die rasche Antwort aber leider ändert sich die Ausgabe dann
nur ins negative. Transparent ist die Background-Color dann immer noch nicht
und durch position:absolute; und width:100%; ist auch das Layout ganz 
verzehrt.
Gibt es weitere Möglichkeiten?
Vielleicht ist auch meine Anwendung das Problem,
den Style seht ihr ja oben und in der HTML ist es so eingebaut:

```
<div class="block">
content...
</div>
```

Gruß Ragey


----------



## Kahmoon (23. Januar 2008)

Also ich habe gerade aktuell mit Opacity gearbeitet und muss nichts absolut positionieren. Es funktioniert im FF, IE 6,7 und Opera.


```
filter:alpha(opacity=90);
opacity:0.9;
```


----------



## Maik (23. Januar 2008)

Hi.


RageNo1 hat gesagt.:


> Gibt es weitere Möglichkeiten?


Ja, eine (halb)transparente PNG-Grafik als Hintergrundbild einsetzen.

Für die Vorgängerversionen des IE7, die dieses Format nicht unterstützen, findest du auf Cross-browser semi-transparent backgrounds einen Workaround.



Kahmoon hat gesagt.:


> Also ich habe gerade aktuell mit Opacity gearbeitet und muss nichts absolut positionieren. Es funktioniert im FF, IE 6,7 und Opera.
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


Dann dürfte in deiner Regel eine Breiten- und/oder Höhenangabe für das Element enthalten sein, denn damit  funktioniert's im IE ohne  absolute Positionierung.


----------



## Kahmoon (23. Januar 2008)

Ja das angesprochene Div hat Breite und Höhe angegeben.


----------

